# *Official EliteXC/Strikeforce: Baroni vs. Shamrock Discussion Thread



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Main Card Bouts:
-Frank Shamrock vs. Phil Baroni
-Murilo "Ninja" Rua vs. Joey Villasenor
-Paul Buentello vs. Carter Williams
-Cung Le vs. Tony Fryklund
-Victor "Joe Boxer" Valenzuela vs. Edson Berto
-Paul Daley vs. Duane "Bang" Ludwig (swing bout)
-Josh Thomson vs. Nick Gonzalez (swing bout)

Preliminary Bouts:
-Jason Von Flue vs. Luke Stewart
-Mike Pyle vs. Aaron Wetherspoon
-Anthony Figueroa vs. Chris Cariaso
-Rex Richards vs. Ray Seraille
-Seth Kleinbeck vs. Sam Spengler
-David Smith vs. Sean Bassett
-Nik Theotikos vs. Nick Covert

Prelims available at ProElite » Home

Discuss.

Good news from fans hoping to catch the EliteXC/Strikeforce card. Baroni and Ninja are set to fight in their scheduled fights.

MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

Discuss.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

thank god for that just saved the card imo


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

kaiser1041 said:


> thank god for that just saved the card imo


I agree, the card would have sucked if the two main events had to be filled with replacements.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

excellent! i planned to get the PPV anyway to support the up and coming companies, but now people that were on the fence don't have to be, this is great news.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

baz00ca said:


> excellent! i planned to get the PPV anyway to support the up and coming companies, but now people that were on the fence don't have to be, this is great news.


Agreed. It's good to support the sport, and the event is going to be pretty sweet too. Baroni/Shamrock is long overdue.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

*baroni or shamrock?*

im going with shamrock.

his striking is crisp and technical and good enough too keep baroni from teeing off with power shots.

i wouldent be suprised at all too see frank win the standup battle.

on the ground frank could very well submit baroni.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yesssss, that is awesome news. I love watching Ninja, and who dosent wanna see the NYBA fight Shamrock??

I might get this PPV. Neone kno how much it is??


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't wait two of my favorite fighters Shamrock and Ninja trashing people. Then I also get to watch Cung Le who from everything i hear is a monster. Carter williams vs the Head Hunter should be fun to watch. Only thing that would have made this card better is if crazy horse was fighting if crazy horse was fighting then I would say this is the best card since Pride 33


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Yesssss, that is awesome news. I love watching Ninja, and who dosent wanna see the NYBA fight Shamrock??
> 
> I might get this PPV. Neone kno how much it is??


I was wondering the same, I am looking around, but I can't find anything ATM.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's 35


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 29, 2007)

WHAT'S UP FELLAS. Just wanted to confirm this thread!

BARONI vs. SHAMROCK IS ON!!

Ninja vs Villasenor is on!

Both are cleared to fight!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> WHAT'S UP FELLAS. Just wanted to confirm this thread!
> 
> BARONI vs. SHAMROCK IS ON!!
> 
> ...


Cool, do you think you can give us a PPV Price?


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats great news. Now if they can get Krazy Horse back in there they will be right back in Business. I heard Gina Carano is comentating. So we get to stare at her during the broadcast wich is always good. LOL


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone know if they show Elite XC at any sports bars?


----------



## Onganju (May 26, 2006)

This is definitely good news for the EliteXC/Strikeforce card. However the fight I'm looking for is Daley vs Ludwig. That should be FOTN if it doesn't end quickly.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> Anyone know if they show Elite XC at any sports bars?


i'd like to know that as well


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree completely Shamrock is a much better fighter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

i think Frank beats him with technical stand up in the first round and then takes him down in the 2nd and we can watch Baroni show off that famous Hammerhouse submission defense as he gets tapped in the 2nd round


----------



## Jack Sparrow (May 30, 2007)

Shamrock by submission in the first. Baroni is a C class fighter at best.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Im going with frank as well. Too much skill.

Who knows where their beef started??? They're both A holes so there may not even be a reason but was there one specific incidence that started it??


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Frank takes it.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Frank takes it forsure, however I hope they both really badly kick the crap out of eachother first before Frank wins.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Frank takes it forsure, however I hope they both really badly kick the crap out of eachother first before Frank wins.


:happy02:


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Frank takes it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Shamrock will win this fight, although I think underestimation will be the key factor in who wins this fight. The respect isn't there, and both men think very little of each other. It's likely that Shamrock is underestimating Baroni, and Baroni is underestimating Shamrock. That could spell trouble for both guys. 

I wouldn't be against a double knockout, but Shamrock's going to take this one, probably by submission.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Wait a week or two to see what california's athletic comission think about this move.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

DAMURDOC said:


> Wait a week or two to see what california's athletic comission think about this move.


Indeed. Lets just hope our friend, Rockstar the energy drink, can pass his MRI!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Elite XC Press Conference*

The Elite XC website has the press conference for Friday's fight. In attendance were Forrest Griffin, and all the fighters looked ready to rumble. It's really worth checking out... They actually don't do face off photos because they're worried Baroni is going to snap, and rightfully so. Baroni looks like a cage animal ready to snap, and I'll be honest, it looked like Shamrock was a bit worried. Maybe that's just what I'm seeing because I'd be scared as hell, but it looked like Shamrock wasn't too pleased with how much of a fire he lit under Baroni. 

Here's the link:
EliteXC

Personally, I think the belt looks awesome (though I prefer the silver Pride belts). Very cool belt. Also, that spokesman/promoter needs to give it a rest. He's so long winded. Kinda goes to show Dana's one of a kind.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

why was he talking about his cancer?


Oh and phil baroni is funny as hell


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

lol that fat guy is funny


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm rooting for Phil! Shamrock looked scared... he was so cocky about the fight on that countdown show, but in the same room as Phil, that dude was scared.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:


> why was he talking about his cancer?


lol it was a little wierd but he is a survivor and he prolly just wanted to help some people out. Some people just like doing good things.

He babbled a lot and wore out that "if you didn't catch that, he thanked me" joke really fast but he seems alright I guess. I disagree with the part towards the end when he was talking about how nobody can own a sport, NFL owns football and they are 10x as successful and popular as MMA. UFC can own MMA and do the same thing (in theory).


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Strikeforce/EliteXC are a living contradiction*

I just finished watching the press conference for tomorrow's card, and WOW, Gary Shaw proved that he is worse then Dana. He mentioned many times that EliteXC and Strikeforce are all for the fighters etc. etc., yet he talked for about 25 of the 35 mins video, giving the fighters like 30 second blurbs and from his attitude and the things he said you could tell he didn't mean anything he was speaking. And on top of that, they dissed UFC for basically owning the sport, and tried pissing on them etc, and then says UFC thinks they are the all that and that they don't respect the sport and other promotions. WTF? Oh thats not all. On top of this, Shaw freakin' starts talking about how corrupt promoters ruined boxing, and then he goes on to say that everybody should have a piece at MMA. Stick to boxing Shaw. And then in a DOUBLE Contradiction, he elaborates the previous point, by saying that UFC isn't allowing for the best fighters to compete, and then ON THE SAME FREAKIN' CARD, he is having TWO TITLE FIGHTS IN THE SAME DIVISION UNDER TWO DIFFERENT PROMOTIONS. I hate to rant but come on.:thumbsdown: Gary Shaw, you are an idiot.

EliteXC

Discuss.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> lol it was a little wierd but he is a survivor and he prolly just wanted to help some people out. Some people just like doing good things.
> 
> He babbled a lot and wore out that "if you didn't catch that, he thanked me" joke really fast but he seems alright I guess. I disagree with the part towards the end when he was talking about how nobody can own a sport, NFL owns football and they are 10x as successful and popular as MMA. UFC can own MMA and do the same thing (in theory).


I thought the "thank me" joke was funny. He did use it a bit much, but come on, how many dudes his age can pull that off around hip young folks? Very few... so give the man his props, damnit! 

It's a little different with the NFL. Football has issues like building and filling 40k fans 16 times a year for 32 teams. 

MMA events rent a venue. 

It's alot easier to make an MMA org than football league. 

The UFC doesn't and will never own MMA. More and more orgs pop up. It's a good thing for the sport, fighters, and fans.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you're overreacting. To be honest.. 

I mean, what do you expect for ANY promoter? 


It's an amazing card, just watch the damn thing and enjoy the fights. It's a card that could be a PRIDE [email protected]!raise01:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> I think you're overreacting. To be honest..
> 
> I mean, what do you expect for ANY promoter?
> 
> ...


I am going to watch the card, and it is a VERY good card for a much smaller show, but come on, this guy is talking complete crap. And the worst part, is he is trying to convince us that he is all for the sport. :thumbsdown:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Help please!*

I cant find a price for the Strikeforece event tonight. Does anyone know how much it is??


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

noone knows?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

im pretty sure its 29.99


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

IT'S FREE!!!!

Go to ProElite.com and watch it LIVE for free!

edit: Oh nevermind those are just the undercards. Damn.


----------



## res0kkw (Feb 26, 2007)

*Any ufc fans getting the Elite paper view tonight?*

I was thinken about it.Its 35 bucks and 4 hours long so it might be worth it.


Heres the Fight card and wiegh ins

Frank Shamrock (184) vs. Phil Baroni (183) 
Cung Le (179) vs. Tony Fryklund (177.5) 
Joey Villasenor (184) vs. Murilo “Ninja” Rua (184) 
Paul Daley (170) vs. Duane “Bang” Ludwig (170) 
Josh Thomson (154) vs. Nick Gonzalez (155) 
Carter Williams (265.5) vs. Paul Buentello (250.5) 
Edson Berto (155) vs. Victor Valenzuela (155) 
Nik Theotikos (181) vs. Nick Covert (175) 
Mike Pyle (168.5) vs. Aaron Weartherspoon (168.5) 
Jason Von Flue (173) vs. Luke Stewart (173) 
Rex Richards (305.5) vs. Ray Seraille (265.5) 
Chris Cariaso (134) vs. Anthony Figueroa (132.5) 
Sam Spengler (184) vs. Seth Kleinbeck (184.5) 
David Smith (155) vs. Sean Bassett (154


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

im excited for cung le's fight


----------



## Alula (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd like to see Phil back in the UFC, so I'm hoping he beats Shamrock.

Sucks that Krazy Horse won't be fighting, though.  

WAR Baroni, Cung Le, Ninja, Duane, Von Flue!


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

Carl williams and Shamrocks look like the only decent fights


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm more of an MMA fan than a specific UFC fan, but I'll be getting it.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Moving this to general MMA. 

I know I will be watching it.


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

why is crazy horse not fighting


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

NikosCroCop said:


> im pretty sure its 29.99


I thought 34.99, are you sure?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't know Dun, they aren't dropping a price ANYWHERE. I'd just call/check my guide for a price. I am guessing it will be between 30-35 bucks.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

rafrojas said:


> why is crazy horse not fighting


 He has an unresolved legal issue (probation violation, I think) in the host state.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I will be doing PBP for this event so check it out.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I thought Shamrock was going to take this until last night pre-fight conference. Shamrock looked genuinely scared of Baroni, and I can't blame him because Baroni looked like a freaking wild animal ready to attack. Shamrock even said stuff like, "Yeah, and if you beat me..blah blah blah" which really doesn't seem like Shamrock. Couple that with his performance against Renzo, where he really didn't seem to show up, and I'm worried.

I think if Shamrock shows up and performs like we all know he can, he'll beat Baroni. But if he's hesitant, intimidated, or mentally doesn't show up, Baroni could swat his ass right out of the ring. I like Shamrock though, so I hope he shows up.


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

I was watching the hype video and i have to say that Baroni looks like the guy who is going to take this fight shamrock looked scared when he was looking at Baroni cant wait to see how this fight turns out.


----------



## rafrojas (May 21, 2007)

no crazy horse or nija i was going to get it but i dont think its woth 35 bucks


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

rafrojas said:


> no crazy horse or nija i was going to get it but i dont think its woth 35 bucks


 Last I heard, Ninja was cleared by the commission. Did I miss something?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ninja is cleared.

While I think Shamrock's standup is clearly better than Baroni's, I could see Baroni put a good whompin' on him, due to sheer power alone. Frank is safe once this fight goes past 5 minutes, but I'm hoping that Baroni gives Frankie a wakeup call. Frank's my all time favorite fighter, but nowadays, I abhor the guy. Let's hope that Baroni's curmudgeonry doesn't cost him the fight.

Carter Williams is going to whomp Buentello, badly.


----------



## K-A-P (Mar 4, 2007)

Cung Le, Ninja, and Aaron Wetherspoon in one event.

Good stuff


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm hoping that Fryklund whomps Cung Le, but I don't think that's going to happen, sadly.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I think Baroni might actually have gotten into Frank's head by the looks of the press conference yesterday. Should be a good fight I think Baroni might knock him out but if he doesn't do it fast he will gas himself out because he is the type of guy who lets his emotions carry his fights sometimes and Frank is more of a smart fighter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I think Baroni might actually have gotten into Frank's head by the looks of the press conference yesterday. Should be a good fight I think Baroni might knock him out but if he doesn't do it fast he will gas himself out because he is the type of guy who lets his emotions carry his fights sometimes and Frank is more of a smart fighter.


Nah man i think it's the other way around Frank got Baroni all hyped up and now he won't even give Baroni the time of day and Baroni seems to be bugged that Frank seems ready to take a nap.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Baroni just looked pissed. Didn't look like an act. He's going to wreck Shamrock if Franky ain't careful. 

I heard Gary Shaw say that if Krazy horse could catch a plane, he still had a chance of being on the card? 

Anyone have a word on that?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I'm really hoping that this fight card and organization can be an the alternative that Pride once was. It almost seems to me that UFC has too many top tier guys to possibly put on cards, especially with the excess amount of fighter slots going to TUF cans. 

Maybe Elite can spread it out a little.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nah man i think it's the other way around Frank got Baroni all hyped up and now he won't even give Baroni the time of day and Baroni seems to be bugged that Frank seems ready to take a nap.


That may be how you see it, but man I'm seeing two completely different guys. Looks to me like Shamrock got a guy pissed off who was miles away, but now that he's in the same room with Baroni, he looks to be regretting that decision. 

Watching the Countdown on Elite XC, you can tell Shamrock is in incredible shape, but I think his whole, "Gymnastics, balancing on the ball, moving like water" crap doesn't cut it. I mean, just go back and look at the Renzo fight. Looks to me like good ole' fashioned sparring was working out far better than balancing on a bouncy ball. I'm hoping that was just a bad night for Frank and he can prove that he's still got it, but something was worrying me: Notice Frank's gym, and how the majority of the shots (Actually, all except one) show him training alone. You really can't underestimate how useful having a good series of training partners is, especially if you can get a few guys who will mimic your opponent's style. Looks like that's what Baroni is getting.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nah man i think it's the other way around Frank got Baroni all hyped up and now he won't even give Baroni the time of day and Baroni seems to be bugged that Frank seems ready to take a nap.


Yea that's a good point too which is why I said Baroni will prolly gas himself out due to letting his angry emotions dictate his pace rather than being a smart/patient fighter like Frank.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> Baroni just looked pissed. Didn't look like an act. He's going to wreck Shamrock if Franky ain't careful.


 Baroni was super-pissed at Matt Linland.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Baroni was super-pissed at Matt Linland.


Yes,but Frank is not an olympic silver medalist!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> Yes,but Frank is not an olympic silver medalist!


yea he's not he's just probably one of the greatest mma fighters in history if not the best and say what u want about him taking 7 years off he's still 34


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SnakePit said:


> Yes,but Frank is not an olympic silver medalist!


 I didn't realize MMA was an Olympic sport.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

jasvll said:


> I didn't realize MMA was an Olympic sport.


It doesn't hurt to be an olympian medalist though


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I didn't realize MMA was an Olympic sport.


Croquet and Tug of war were once olympic sports, why can't MMA :dunno: 

5 more minutes until the PPV begins.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Lets get it on.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Is the Krazy Horse Joe Boxer fight still on?


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Gold-berg...Gold-berg...Gold-berg...


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are my picks

Baroni
Rua
Cung Le
Krazy Horse


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> Is the Krazy Horse Joe Boxer fight still on?


unfortunately no. Edson Berto is stepping in Krazy Horse's place


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

My picks: 

Baroni
Rua 
Cung Le(by slaughter) 
JoeBoxer


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Berto via Heel Hook. very nice submission


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

This rapper is Whack!!! Get on with the fight already


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> This rapper is Whack!!! Get on with the fight already


LOL. Yeah, see that little kid clapping his hands over his head. He probably thought it was Nelly.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why does the camera guy have to get all up in Mazagatti's face?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Since the Main event is supposedly for a title, will it be 5 rounds?


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I can't beleive the fans are booing this fight, its awesome.


----------



## TapOutorPassOut (Jan 1, 2007)

Man that Rua fight was one of the most entertaining ive seen in a long time. Good to see Ninja back


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

I can't believe Carter Williams lost.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

DangerMouse666 said:


> I can't believe Carter Williams lost.


You and me both. 

07 has not been good to me, oh no it hasn't.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

This one's for Damone.

Shamrock's STILL got it. When he's facing a guy like Baroni, anyway..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

No wakeup call beating, but a really, really good performance that will *hopefully* give Shamrock some motivation to go out and fight the top caliber guys. I don't see that happening, but a man can dream, can't he? Oh well, I can live with Shamrock fighting a pudgy Ninja.

I swear, I have the "Old couple who argue a lot" mentality with Frank. I love him, then I hate him, then I love him, then I hate him, then I love him.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, right now, we love him. 

That doesn't mean he won't do something to make us hate him again very, very soon. I am, however, looking forward to the internet videos he'll make to challenge his next opponent.


----------



## 3rik (Mar 8, 2007)

Never knew Shamrock was so young. Only 34.
Seems he needs to work on his cardio though. Completly gased 10mins after the fight is over. Thats BAD...


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

3rik said:


> Never knew Shamrock was so young. Only 34.
> Seems he needs to work on his cardio though. Completly gased 10mins after the fight is over. Thats BAD...


yeah he was known for having good cardio but from one of his post fight interviews he said he didnt train at all cardio vascular wise. probably bc of his injuries. but he'll probably work on that next time.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Shamrock seemed very beat up after that fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

In his defense, he was fighting on, basically, one leg. Mo was on the Sherdog radio show, and said that they (CSAC) wouldn't let him re-hydrate with Gatorade. Basically, Maurice trashed the CSAC.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

He claimed he torn his ACL and MCL.

And California sucks like that, I cannot wait to leave this shit hole.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Damone said:


> In his defense, he was fighting on, basically, one leg. Mo was on the Sherdog radio show, and said that they (CSAC) wouldn't let him re-hydrate with Gatorade. Basically, Maurice trashed the CSAC.


Wait, at what point are we talking about re-hydrating? 

After the weigh in? when? 

everyone cuts water 10 pounds (within or so) then rehydrates back up to their normal weight.

Fighting with 10 pounds of water missing would be dangerous.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

DangerMouse666 said:


> I can't believe Carter Williams lost.


that had me feeling dumb too.... he fell like a lil girl gettn hit in the eye..... but guess it was a hard hit... right in the perfect spot...

i was really hopeing that he would win in devastaing fashion


----------

